# One Hell of a Storm!



## rake60 (Jun 26, 2008)

We're currently receiving one of natures greater wraths here.

All 3 of my computers are plugged in and on line!
(I have a $250 deductable on my home owners insurance) 

So here I am laying on the floor comforting a dog that is 
terrified by storms, hoping a power surge will buy me 3 new PCs

I'm thinking I need counseling! :big:

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope all is ok, have some candles and a way to cook some food.

All we get is wind storms from hell, trees down everywhere.


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope you weather it OK) I put up a flag pole a couple weeks ago for my wifes birthday. It survived some 50 mph winds) I made the whole thing, So i was happy.


----------



## Bernd (Jun 27, 2008)

Hope everything is fine down there in PA. Saw on the weather report last night that the brunt of the storm was moving through Ohio at about 5 to 6 PM. Looks like a few showers up this way today.

I don't know about you guys but think the weather is getting more sever each year. I don't remember having 50 to 70 mph wind as often as we've had in the past year.

Bernd


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 27, 2008)

Rick

did you survive??

Eric


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 27, 2008)

We had the largest rain here in a few weeks today. I drove under a dark cloud and two large drops hit the windshield. That was it  Maybe I should of backed up? The grass is brown and cruchy even the weeds are in hiding? If any one has any extra rain I will take it and I'm sure Cedge could use some to.
Tim


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 27, 2008)

We had about a weeks worth of rain yesterday (in an hour) and about half as much again today  ............. Oh well ........... it is time for Wimbledon I 'spose :wall:

CC


----------



## rake60 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, the old maple tree in front of the house lost a couple big limbs
but other than that no real damage.

No power surge, so I guess these 3 computers will have to do for now.
It's still early in the storm season, so I'm not giving up hope! 

We did have a MAJOR power surge here once.
It hit at about 4:00AM and I was still awake.
Every outlet in the living room was arcing with blue sparks.
It took out the television, the stereo, the refrigerator a microwave oven and 
a deep freezer.

Even THEN it didn't hurt the computers!
The surge protector strip was toast, but the PCs were untouched.

Now there are also surge protectors on the television, stereo, refrigerator, 
microwave oven and deep freezer. 8)

Rick


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad you got away lightly this time Rick, the weather over here is just as strange although no where near as severe as over your side of the pond. 

I run a SMART repair business (that's paintwork repairs to bumper scuffs, scratches etc on autos) over here with most of our work done on the customers site outside in the elements which means that when it rains my guys dont work, the past couple of years we seem to have lost what little summer we used to have only to be replaced by drizzle.

David


----------



## seagar (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel sorry for you guys over there with all your bad storms etc.I live at sunny Sawtell.a seaside town in northern N.S.W.Australia,where the weather is fine one day and wonderful the next.Your welcome to come and visit.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 27, 2008)

seagar  said:
			
		

> the weather is fine one day and wonderful the next.



 : 

You do realise we now all hate you ;D  


Just kidding ...........  8) ........ but I'm pretty sure we're all envious of your weather ??? ............. welcome aboard and thanks for popping in .......... feel free to join in and have a chat. 

CC ( aka ..... Dave)


----------



## rake60 (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Seagar!

Rick


----------



## shred (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't get me started.. at this point, we'd take a monster storm. 21 triple-digit days (15 record highs) since May 19.. and not a drop of rain.


----------



## rake60 (Jun 28, 2008)

It's remaining interesting here.

It was 95F here about an hour ago.
A strong thunder storm just passed through and dropped
the temp to 67F in 7 minutes.

That one did take the power out for awhile, but still no
surges...

Between the computer, TV and EMS Scanner the weather
warning tones are driving the poor dog insane! 
She's spendind more time hiding in my basement shop
than I do!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 28, 2008)

I came home last night was planning on installing the new DSL kit. the phone lines were down INSIDE the house. 3 compact florescent bulbs were belly up and signs of arcing where my bench grinder was plugged in . the computer is fine as is most of the house.
 Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jun 28, 2008)

Get ready Tin

The one that just blew there here is coming at you at a speed of 50MPH.


----------



## ksouers (Jun 28, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> ...signs of arcing where my bench grinder was plugged in ... as is most of the house.
> Tin




MOST of the house???   ???


----------



## wareagle (Jul 2, 2008)

It sounds like our weather that typically visits us each year is sharing with the rest of you. We get hard weather here every year, and in fact a couple of months ago a tornado hit and destroyed several homes just west of us. The scary thing was the storm path went right over our place, and the damage was less then a mile away. Hail, high winds, heavy down pours, lightning, and tornadoes are typically what we have in these parts.

This year our power quality has been terrible. I am not sure what has happened, but it seems like everytime there is a cloud in the sky we have a power issue. Just put in two UPS for my computers to hopefully avoid loosing data (I don't care about the machines, but the files....). Because of the power problems, I almost have SWMBO talked into an emergency generator and transfer switch.


----------

